# kvm_getenvv failed



## WibbleWobble (Jun 8, 2009)

Just upgraded to 7.2 from 7.1 and every reboot I'm getting these error messages in /var/log/messages.

I'm just wondering if I should be worried about them or if they're harmless I'll just leave it alone.

```
console-kit-daemon[992]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed
console-kit-daemon[992]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed
gnome-session[1060]: WARNING: Application 'metacity.desktop' failed to register before timeout
gdm-simple-greeter[1074]: WARNING: Failed to load '/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml': Failed to open file '/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml': No such file or directory
gdm-simple-greeter[1074]: WARNING: Failed to load '/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_3166.xml': Failed to open file '/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_3166.xml': No such file or directory
console-kit-daemon[992]: WARNING: kvm_getenvv failed
gdm-simple-greeter[1074]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you run mergemaster?

Make sure accounts like gdm, messagebus, haldeamon and polkit also migrated properly.


----------



## WibbleWobble (Jun 8, 2009)

SirDice sorry my explanation was misleading.
I said upgraded but it was a fresh install from the 7.2 CD's.
7.1 was no longer on my system when I installed 7.2.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2009)

Are hal and dbus loaded?


----------



## WibbleWobble (Jun 9, 2009)

Both hald and dbus are in rc.conf.


----------



## big_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

*me too*

I've had several system crashes lately. They all have in common many messages in /var/log/messages saying something like 

```
WARNING kvm_getenvv failed cannot access /proc/1533/mem
```

They're at random times irrespective of how long the machine's been on or what it is doing. This is on 8.0. It's connected to an 8port iogear kvm switch.

Thanks,
-bg


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 9, 2010)

First, in this instance kvm_getenvv has nothing to do with your KVM.  See kvm_getenvv() for more info on what your dealing with.

Second, is proc loaded on the system?


----------



## big_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

*Actually not kvm_getevnvv*

Thanks for this -- however, after configuring proc to mount at startup, I still have system freezes (I got one immediately at the next startup); however, there was no more kvm_getenvv -related output in /var/log/messages (in fact there was no output to /var/log/messages after the freeze, which is why I'm posting this!). 

From what I observed, the problem actually appears to be related to either geli or ZFS. It happened immediately after attaching an encrypted USB stick with geli, decrypting it and using its keys to unlock a bunch of hard disks, mounting a raidz2 ZFS volume on those disks, and detaching the geli-encrypted USB key. 

After that system freeze, I forced a reboot and did not do the above geli->ZFS procedure, and the system has been stable for >12 hours, which was definitely NOT happening before when the geli and/or ZFS were in use.

The thing is, after enabling proc and getting another system freeze, there appeared to be no informative output to /var/log/messages -- can someone please tell me where I can look to get to the bottom of this? These freezes are happening pretty consistently. This is on 8.0 with ZFS v13, and appears to be a recent development. If it seems like maybe a bad hard disk creating some sort of caching problem or the like for ZFS, that is not an unreasonable theory, as the system disk is pretty old..

Thanks,
-bg


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 9, 2010)

big_girl said:
			
		

> From what I observed, the problem actually appears to be related to either geli or ZFS. It happened immediately after attaching an encrypted USB stick with geli, decrypting it and using its keys to unlock a bunch of hard disks, mounting a raidz2 ZFS volume on those disks, and detaching the geli-encrypted USB key.
> 
> After that system freeze, I forced a reboot and did not do the above geli->ZFS procedure, and the system has been stable for >12 hours, which was definitely NOT happening before when the geli and/or ZFS were in use.



You can try a zpool scrub to make sure zfs is consistent and try running sysutils/smartmontools to check if your disks report any error.  You can also try fsck'n the USB if it's UFS on top.  However, I think the most likely candidate is some sort of flaky hardware and the highest on the candidate list is RAM.  If you have the ability to do so, please swap out the existing memory with known good modules.  If possible, try pulling 1/2 the modules and see if the problem still exists.  Then try the other 1/2.


----------

